# Inconsiderate bow fisherman at Acton Lake



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Well my wife decided she wanted to go fishing with me tonight for Fathers day. This is the first time this year that she actually wanted to go with me. We decided to try for some carp at Acton Lake, got my Mother in law to babysit and We were good to go. 

We get to the lake around 8:00pm people are all over the place, but to be expected on a Saturday night. We end up setting up between two groups of people, yet leaving them plenty of room. The first couple hours go by without a single bite, then suddenly we have back to back runs but end up missing both... 

Get baited up and throw back out ready for more action, then this happens.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjmtasPOuQM&feature=youtu.be


Boat full of bowfisherman, big bright lights and a loud generator decide the entirety of this huge lake isn't enough for them, they want to cross our path in this tiny little 3ft deep maybe 50ft across section of the lake. Maybe if they would have cut off the generator and lights, put down their bows and crossed with a little respect or courtesy I would not have been pissed off so much... 

These goofs were in full hunt mode 20-30ft away from us, had to move our lines... it may not look that close in the video but trust me it was. Whatever fish we did have around giving us some action were LONG gone now, heck if they were still out there ole' bow hunter billy bob and the boy's woulda stuck em good! 

Towards the end of the video you hear the two men that were also carp fishing to the left of us start yelling, boy they weren't to happy. My wife and I, along with those other guys all packed up and left right as the boat passed. So like mature adults we all decided to make sure to get out and toss a few big rocks in the water just upstream of the creek they were heading up.  

Funny part about it is we did not talk to the those other guys about doing that, they just happened to have the same idea.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Youd think that at least one person in that boat would have realized that there were other people out there. I guess it shouldn't surprise me that someone would do that but you'd think one of those guys would say "look out, there's some people fishing here"... "sorry".


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

The two men fishing to our left let them know they weren't happy, but the guys on the boat said nothing, not "Sorry just trying to get threw" or anything... They could of made their way threw nicely by cutting off the lights and perhaps saying something to us... It was pretty obvious they didn't care. They for sure knew we were there, the video doesn't really show just how close they were.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

No work tomorrow gonna go back tonight and try to FISH tonight.


----------



## dac (Jun 24, 2004)

Had a very similar occurrence at Brookville a couple weeks ago. From your description and the video I would not be surprised if it wasn't the same guys. They were blinding everyone on the lake within 500 yards of them. Makes it hard to navigate at night, even while idling, with those lights shining in your face. The lights are so bright from so far out you cannot tell if they are coming or going.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

22 would take care of the light


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Pretty inconsiderate. Was the generator for the lights...seems overkill...looks almost like a shock boat rig. 

I might send a 2oz sinker in their direction and some 80lb test for their prop then hope they're not very good shots.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Obviously these guys were not showing any consideration but I don't see the solution including resorting to violence. I mean who would seriously consider shooting a .22 rifle in the direction of a boat with people on it? And tossing lead sinkers in their direction? Seems like just a bit of overkill to most sane individuals I would think.

I am not condoning what those guys did and it appears that they were out of line but one ignorant act does not justify another in retaliation.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

bkr43050 said:


> Obviously these guys were not showing any consideration but I don't see the solution including resorting to violence. I mean who would seriously consider shooting a .22 rifle in the direction of a boat with people on it? And tossing lead sinkers in their direction? Seems like just a bit of overkill to most sane individuals I would think.
> 
> I am not condoning what those guys did and it appears that they were out of line but one ignorant act does not justify another in retaliation.


I think that they were being facetious. People should lighten up a little on this board, eh? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Pretty inconsiderate. Was the generator for the lights...seems overkill...looks almost like a shock boat rig.
> 
> I might send a 2oz sinker in their direction and some 80lb test for their prop then hope they're not very good shots.


Honestly I don't know if it was a generator, but it sure did sound like one. I don't know what it takes to run those bright of lights, figured they had a generator.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

dac said:


> Had a very similar occurrence at Brookville a couple weeks ago. From your description and the video I would not be surprised if it wasn't the same guys. They were blinding everyone on the lake within 500 yards of them. Makes it hard to navigate at night, even while idling, with those lights shining in your face. The lights are so bright from so far out you cannot tell if they are coming or going.



What really drives me crazy is that WHY keep the lights on at all times? If your moving threw a spot, especially when your 20ft away from a group of bank fisherman, TURN UR DAMN LIGHTS OFF. Most people that have success fishing a night, especially for catfish, like it to be as dark as possible. 

Anyone ever turn a light on in a fish tank? All the fish go wild...


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

You all need to lighten up! You should of went over and talk to them about it and not come here to cry and whine about it and threaten damage to their boat/people. I am not condoning what they did, but should of handled it correctly. I bowfish quite a bit and would rather someone come to me if there is a problem. I try my best to stay away from people fishing the bank or boats and at least say hi and what they are catching. jMO.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Ðe§perado&#8482;;1439431 said:


> You all need to lighten up! You should of went over and talk to them about it and not come here to cry and whine about it and threaten damage to their boat/people. I am not condoning what they did, but should of handled it correctly. I bowfish quite a bit and would rather someone come to me if there is a problem. I try my best to stay away from people fishing the bank or boats and at least say hi and what they are catching. jMO.



Well considering I can't walk on water, "going over and talking to them" wasn't a possibility. As far as coming here to whine, well I planned on coming here to do a fishing report after my night out, but it was ruined by inconsiderate people. I didn't need to say a word to those guys, in that small of an area they knew exactly what they were doing and that we weren't going to be happy. 

I never threatened damage to anything, if you watch the video all I did was MOVE MY poles. I got out of their way to avoid my lines in their prop, in a situation where people were being rude and inconsiderate, I was being courteous. 

I simply returned the favor and attempted to scare their fish away, by going upstream (far enough away to not hit them) and threw rocks in the water. My have been a childish move, but two other men had the same idea. Not to mention it felt very liberating.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Also I have no problem with bowfishing whatsoever. Its legal and I understand people find it to be a load of fun, thats cool. I fish for carp (every now and then) because it can be a lot of fun, considering how hard they fight and how much action you can get into with a chummed area full of carp. I have no connection to these fish nor do I feel I need to protect them and rant at bowfisherman, not at all. These guys could of been bass, crappie, catfishing or whatever else, its the fact they came up into such a tiny little area with a big boat full of BRIGHT lights and loudness. They could of passed in a way that wouldn't have even made me mad at all, perhaps turning the lights off, with just one light, enough to guide themselves... Oh and maybe said "Sorry, just tryin to get threw". These goof's didn't even put their bows down, if they HAD spotted a carp out in front of us, no doubt they would of shot it.

I spent the previous 2 hours baiting the area trying to get fish around us, the guys next to us been there since morning, doing the same. Only to have these guys ruin all our efforts.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

That is funny and childish. But I take it you never bowfished before. You can throw rocks and the bowfishers can go right though an area. The carp feeding in that area return with in 20 mins. then we swept the bowfishing rigs though and pick up just as many fish. 
Most fish we see at night don't even move away when we pass over them, such as catfish, walleye, muskie.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I will go out to even invite you and your girl out bowfishing. I am part of an outfitter that does bowfishing guiding.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I have never bowfished, I honestly don't know much at all about it. I just know that loud and extremely bright things tend to spook fish, or at least that's what I've always believed. When fishing at night for any species, I always fish in complete dark and will rarely ever turn on a flashlight. Just the way I always thought gave me the best odds. 

Maybe their boat has the "deer in the headlights" effect on fish and they don't move, maybe not. Regardless, I certainly felt it all worthy of a rant.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I was joking about the 2oz sinker and 80lb test...jeez. 

I have flashed my 2 million candlepower spotlight back at people to let them know I'm there and they usually get the message...if not I point it at them until they do.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Once on CJ at night there was a jet ski out after dark while I was fishing. Kept waitting for him to go home and it to finally get quiet. All the sudden here comes this IDIOT at full throttle towards the riprap on the outside of the Marina breakwater, NO LIGHTS, flat out. I turned on my 1 million candle power spot light and yelled "ROCKS !" as loud as I could; he slowwed and turned, banging into a couple of rocks along the shore, MAD AS (DELETED ) because "I blinded him and ruined his night vision ." He yelled that now he`d have to wait to come up onto the Main Boat Ramp to load his jet ski. I couldn`t help but to tell him that he was only 3/4ths of a mile from where he THOUGHT he was AND that I was TRUELY SORRY that I interfered with the process of "natural selection" and turned on the light and prevented a potential James Bond stunt and his immediate removal from the potential gene pool...sometimes you just CAN`T fix stupid OR rude...but I would have called an ambulance for him.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

just joking about the 22 also... but 2 years ago i had some guys launching rocks at me while i was FISHING ON THE BANK so all you idiots out there carma will catch up with you trust me


----------



## bucket butt (Jan 26, 2012)

ive got a shotgun


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

While bowfishing with a generator if you find a good spot you can go back in 10 minutes because the fish will return. Carp do not spook very easily even in a rig that loud. If you do not shoot at the fish most of the time they stay put. You should have just kept fishing. Next time try saying something before they get that close. They probably did not even see you because they were focused on the area that the lights allowed them to see into the water. Sometimes it is hard to see past the lights when they are on. As far as throwing rocks.......classless!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Matulemj said:


> I think that they were being facetious. People should lighten up a little on this board, eh?


I agree.

"Lighten up Francis." Stripes_1981


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Once on CJ at night there was a jet ski out after dark while I was fishing. Kept waitting for him to go home and it to finally get quiet. All the sudden here comes this IDIOT at full throttle towards the riprap on the outside of the Marina breakwater, NO LIGHTS, flat out. I turned on my 1 million candle power spot light and yelled "ROCKS !" as loud as I could; he slowwed and turned, banging into a couple of rocks along the shore, MAD AS (DELETED ) because "I blinded him and ruined his night vision ." He yelled that now he`d have to wait to come up onto the Main Boat Ramp to load his jet ski. I couldn`t help but to tell him that he was only 3/4ths of a mile from where he THOUGHT he was AND that I was TRUELY SORRY that I interfered with the process of "natural selection" and turned on the light and prevented a potential James Bond stunt and his immediate removal from the potential gene pool...sometimes you just CAN`T fix stupid OR rude...but I would have called an ambulance for him.


He doesn't even know that jet skies are not allowed to operate after dark.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> While bowfishing with a generator if you find a good spot you can go back in 10 minutes because the fish will return. Carp do not spook very easily even in a rig that loud. If you do not shoot at the fish most of the time they stay put. You should have just kept fishing. Next time try saying something before they get that close. They probably did not even see you because they were focused on the area that the lights allowed them to see into the water. Sometimes it is hard to see past the lights when they are on. As far as throwing rocks.......classless!


Well most of that information would come as a surprise to someone who has never been on a boat full of lights, You can't expect people to just know that. I've always considered it a rule that lights spook fish, that simple. 

As far as them not seeing me, they did. Infact they even pulled up to a dock about 100yrds to our right, they sat there for 5mins with lights pointing in our direction. It was like they were contemplating crossing infront of us or not. Hell one of them could of jumped off the boat and walked over to us and said something. 

I didn't feel I was in a position to have to say a damn thing, I was sitting there trying to enjoy myself. 

If I could go back maybe I wouldn't of actually thrown rocks in attempt to spook their fish, but I still find what they did to be extremely rude and careless.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

JimmyMac said:


> Well most of that information would come as a surprise to someone who has never been on a boat full of lights, You can't expect people to just know that. I've always considered it a rule that lights spook fish, that simple.
> 
> As far as them not seeing me, they did. Infact they even pulled up to a dock about 100yrds to our right, they sat there for 5mins with lights pointing in our direction. It was like they were contemplating crossing infront of us or not. Hell one of them could of jumped off the boat and walked over to us and said something.
> 
> ...


They have the same right to fish that body of water as you do. They probably did not realize that you were there until the rocks were being thrown. You could have easily been written a ticket for angler harassment if a warden was around. In the future try to be the better man and not stoop to the peoples level who you feel wronged you. Think about it you have rocks and they have bows in the dark at some lake. You just do not know in this day and age.


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

hey you boys who threw the rocks at me... remember what happenened when i came back after your little assault on me ? why did you run away so fast? why did you leave your cooler full of beer? maybe because i dont tolerate your behavior... please come back.. i forgot to give you your things back... all thats right i made them worthless an smashed them up please call the lost and i dont care department love mom ...


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Flathead76 said:


> They have the same right to fish that body of water as you do. They probably did not realize that you were there until the rocks were being thrown. You could have easily been written a ticket for angler harassment if a warden was around. In the future try to be the better man and not stoop to the peoples level who you feel wronged you. Think about it you have rocks and they have bows in the dark at some lake. You just do not know in this day and age.


Is angler harassment a real thing? I have hundreds of incidents I need to report if that is the case. The game wardens should post up at the HamDam if they want to make some easy money and Dateline NBC TCAP everyone that doesn't have a license:T


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> They have the same right to fish that body of water as you do. They probably did not realize that you were there until the rocks were being thrown. You could have easily been written a ticket for angler harassment if a warden was around. In the future try to be the better man and not stoop to the peoples level who you feel wronged you. Think about it you have rocks and they have bows in the dark at some lake. You just do not know in this day and age.


To be fair, we didn't throw rocks at anyone. I never said we threw them at the boat at all, we were a good 30-40 yards upstream tossing them in the water in attempt to scare away their fish (just like we figured they scared ours), you know, tit for tat, eye for an eye ect. Like I said before they knew we were there. We were fishing near a light post and our van was parked right underneath it. Also if you didn't notice from the video, they were no more that 25-30ft out in front of us... The whole area, like I said before was very small... We didn't even have our lines cast far, we lobbed them off the bank and STILL had to reel them in. 

I'm done defending MYSELF in this thread, if people want to pick at what I did and consider me the one who was out of line, so be it. I really guess You just had to be there... I fish the Hamilton dam on weekends, TRUST ME I have a pretty high BS tolerance, but this pushed my button.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

black swamp said:


> hey you boys who threw the rocks at me... remember what happenened when i came back after your little assault on me ? why did you run away so fast? why did you leave your cooler full of beer? maybe because i dont tolerate your behavior... please come back.. i forgot to give you your things back... all thats right i made them worthless an smashed them up please call the lost and i dont care department love mom ...


Who in the world are you talking to man? lol


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with PondFin. A nice big light of your own might be the best prevention in the future.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

When you fish public water you need to understand that everyone has the same rights to fish. That said it could be argued for days on who was right or wrong but I guess the best thing you could have done would have just sat and waited till things calmed down and continued on fishing, or leave and be upset about the situation and go and complain about it which accomplishes nothing , except venting about it , which still accomplishes nothing. You need to chill and learn to adjust and just enjoy your evening with the wife. The fish will be there. I guess this reminds me of road rage, people get angry and sometimes violent over something that amounted most times to nothing . Then the worst part is they let it ruin the whole day, or in this case grumble about it for days.


----------



## tebass (Oct 23, 2004)

JimmyMac - I feel your pain, As a lifelong bank fisherman I have had my dealings with inconsiderate boaters in the past. There is really nothing you can do about them however it is my policy now to leave my lines wherethey are and if they get caught in the props of the boats I just open the bail and let it strip line. BAnk fishing area are at a premium these days and boaters have their run of lakes and rivers. I refuse to let them make me angry anymore, I just go with the flow. Let someone spend tem minuste cutting 20 lb test trilene off of a trolling motor and that will change their point of view about crowding bank fisherman.


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry, didn't seem like that big of a deal to me either.... We all have to remember that we all share our public land and water. This rates right up with someone setting up shop 50 yards from you during gun season. If it bothers you that bad.... Bite your tongue, be the better man, and move....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Jimmy Mac

They knew you were there.

They didnt care

Dont worry about opionions on the site, you needed to vent and you did...

I agree a megawatt flashlight would have at least blinded them somewhat

I have NO IDEA where poster "blackswamp" is coming from........NONE
LOL

You would think it was January on these boards............


----------



## TheJGRDispatch (Jun 15, 2012)

Sucks but let's face it, it's public water and public property. You're safety wasn't at risk. Sure, some people act like they own the lake, but in reality it's because they do! We all do!

It's just something that grinds my gears.


----------



## wrastlnfeesh (Mar 30, 2009)

Best advice for all that have bad experiences on public waters like acton. Dont fish acton, or other waters like it. Ive learned to travel. Go to the paths and waters less traveled to experience peace, nature, and solid fishing. I refuse to wait in line in a boat to beat up then shore and points,or be shoulder to shoulder on a shore. Thats just me. If your fine with fishing overpopulated, heavily pressured waters, expect goofy incidents like this regularly. Especially on weekends and holidays. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

wrastlnfeesh said:


> Best advice for all that have bad experiences on public waters like acton. Dont fish acton, or other waters like it. Ive learned to travel. Go to the paths and waters less traveled to experience peace, nature, and solid fishing. I refuse to wait in line in a boat to beat up then shore and points,or be shoulder to shoulder on a shore. Thats just me. If your fine with fishing overpopulated, heavily pressured waters, expect goofy incidents like this regularly. Especially on weekends and holidays.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



You know, that does sound like a GREAT idea. I've had horrible times this year fishing public water, most of the time especially when I'm fishing alone, I'll switch lakes entirely to find a peaceful spot. 

Hopefully in the near future I can afford a small jon boat and just pack it full and go unload my gear on nice, secluded bank.


----------



## Had a Bite (Apr 15, 2012)

They always say that its the 10% that screw it up for everyone. I think its more like the 10% that get it right and the 90% that screw it up. I could be wrong but that's my opinion.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

If you are an adult at least in age and you have no better manners or sense than to molest another person's fishing then I have absoulutely no concern for you or your property.

If something bad happens to you,, I did not see anything and might just be the person who does it to you.

Before you choose to behave badly remember, it just might be me you are ticking off. 
I am out there and have had my fill of playing nice.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Of coarse the only negative thread I create would be my most popular. 

Can a mod please shut this down now? 

And Pooka I'm not sure if your comment is towards me or the guys on the boat... Either way I'm done with this thread, obviously a bad choice on my part to create it.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

................ double post Edit


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

@The boat guys,,and folks like them. You were just sitting on the bank minding your own biz. They started the problems.

It would not have bothered me if you had sunk them.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I really wanted to know if this harassment thing was real and after much searching found this..

§ 1533.03. Harassment of hunters, trappers and fishermen.



(A) No person shall purposely prevent or attempt to prevent any person from hunting, trapping, or fishing for a wild animal as authorized by this chapter by any of the following means: 
(1) Placing oneself in a location in which he knows or should know that his presence may affect the behavior of the wild animal being hunted, trapped, or fished for or otherwise affect the feasibility of the taking of the wild animal by the hunter, trapper, or fisherman; 
(2) Creating a visual, aural, olfactory, or physical stimulus intended to affect the behavior of the wild animal being hunted, trapped, or fished for; 
(3) Affecting the condition or location of personal property intended for use in the hunting, trapping, or fishing activity. 
(B) No person shall fail to obey the order of a peace officer or wildlife officer to desist from conduct that violates division (A) of this section. 
(C) This section applies only to acts committed on lands or waters upon which hunting, trapping, or fishing activity may lawfully occur. This section does not apply to acts of a peace officer, the owner of the lands or waters, or a tenant or other person acting under authority of the owner on the lands or waters. 
(D) Upon petition by a person who is or reasonably may be affected by conduct that violates or will violate division (A) of this section and a showing by that person that the conduct has occurred in a particular place and may reasonably be expected to occur in or near that place again, a court of common pleas may enjoin the conduct in accordance with Civil Rule 65. 
(E) As used in this section, "peace officer" has the same meaning as in section 2935.01 of the Revised Code, and "wildlife officer" has the same meaning as in section 1531.13 of the Revised Code. 

RULE 65. Injunctions 
(A) Temporary restraining order; notice; hearing; duration. A temporary restraining order may be granted without written or oral notice to the adverse party or his attorney only if (1) it clearly appears from specific facts shown by affidavit or by the verified complaint that immediate and irreparable injury, loss or damage will result to the applicant before the adverse party or his attorney can be heard in opposition, and (2) the applicant's attorney certifies to the court in writing the efforts, if any, which have been made to give notice and the reasons supporting his claim that notice should not be required. The verification of such affidavit or verified complaint shall be upon the affiant's own knowledge, information or belief; and so far as upon information and belief, shall state that he believes this information to be true. Every temporary restraining order granted without notice shall be filed forthwith in the clerk's office; shall define the injury and state why it is irreparable and why the order was granted without notice; and shall expire by its terms within such time after entry, not to exceed fourteen days, as the court fixes, unless within the time so fixed the order, for good cause shown, is extended for one like period or unless the party against whom the order is directed consents that it may be extended for a longer period. The reasons for the extension shall be set forth in the order of extension. In case a temporary restraining order is granted without notice, the motion for a preliminary injunction shall be set down for hearing at the earliest possible time and takes precedence over all matters except older matters of the same character. When the motion comes on for hearing the party who obtained the temporary restraining order shall proceed with the application for a preliminary injunction and, if he does not do so, the court shall dissolve the temporary restraining order. On two days' notice to the party who obtained the temporary restraining order without notice or on such shorter notice to that party as the court may prescribe, the adverse party may appear and move its dissolution or modification, and in that event the court shall proceed to hear and determine such motion as expeditiously as the ends of justice require.

(B) Preliminary injunction.

(1) Notice. No preliminary injunction shall be issued without reasonable notice to the adverse party. The application for preliminary injunction may be included in the complaint or may be made by motion.

(2) Consolidation of hearing with trial on merits. Before or after the commencement of the hearing of an application for a preliminary injunction, the court may order the trial of the action on the merits to be advanced and consolidated with the hearing of the application. Even when this consolidation is not ordered, any evidence received upon an application for a preliminary injunction which would be admissible upon the trial on the merits becomes part of the record on the trial and need not be repeated upon the trial. This subdivision (B)(2) shall be so construed and applied as to save to the parties any rights they may have to trial by jury.

(C) Security. No temporary restraining order or preliminary injunction is operative until the party obtaining it gives a bond executed by sufficient surety, approved by the clerk of the court granting the order or injunction, in an amount fixed by the court or judge allowing it, to secure to the party enjoined the damages he may sustain, if it is finally decided that the order or injunction should not have been granted.

The party obtaining the order or injunction may deposit, in lieu of such bond, with the clerk of the court granting the order or injunction, currency, cashier's check, certified check or negotiable government bonds in the amount fixed by the court.

Before judgment, upon reasonable notice to the party who obtained an injunction, a party enjoined may move the court for additional security. If the original security is found to be insufficient, the court may vacate the injunction unless, in reasonable time, sufficient security is provided.

No security shall be required of this state or political subdivision, or agency of either, or of any officer thereof acting in his representative capacity.

A surety upon a bond or undertaking under this rule submits himself to the jurisdiction of the court and irrevocably appoints the clerk of the court as his agent upon whom any papers affecting his liability on the bond or undertaking may be served. His liability as well as the liability of the party obtaining the order or injunction may be enforced by the court without jury on motion without the necessity for an independent action. The motion and such notice of the motion as the court prescribes may be served on the clerk of the court who shall forthwith mail copies to the persons giving the security if their addresses are known.

(D) Form and scope of restraining order or injunction. Every order granting an injunction and every restraining order shall set forth the reasons for its issuance; shall be specific in terms; shall describe in reasonable detail, and not by reference to the complaint or other document, the act or acts sought to be restrained; and is binding upon the parties to the action, their officers, agents, servants, employees, attorneys and those persons in active concert or participation with them who receive actual notice of the order whether by personal service or otherwise.

(E) Service of temporary restraining orders and injunctions. Restraining orders which are granted ex parte shall be served in the manner provided for service of process under Rule 4 through Rule 4.3 and Rule 4.6; or in manner directed by order of the court. If the restraining order is granted upon a pleading or motion accompanying a pleading the order may be served with the process and pleading. When service is made pursuant to Rule 4 through Rule 4.3 and Rule 4.6 the sheriff or the person designated by order of the court shall forthwith make his return.

Restraining orders or injunctions which are granted with notice may be served in the manner provided under Rule 4 through Rule 4.3 and Rule 4.6, in the manner provided in Rule 5 or in the manner designated by order of the court. When service is made pursuant to Rule 4 through Rule 4.3 and Rule 4.6 the sheriff or the person designated by order of the court shall forthwith make his return.

[Effective: July 1, 1970.]


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

treytd32 said:


> I really wanted to know if this harassment thing was real and after much searching found this..
> 
> § 1533.03. Harassment of hunters, trappers and fishermen.
> 
> ...


I knew I'd seen that before, I didn't make it up...(started to doubt myself)


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Being closed at the request of the original poster. Good night.


----------

